# Titer results back on Gidget



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Some of you may have been following my getting Gidget and not sure of her age. We got her titer results back today and she is VERY immune. I believe they said Parvo should be around 84 and she is 800+, all results were like that. Now if she was 6 weeks old when we got her and she had her first vaccine the week before and then another at 10 weeks she would have only had 2 series and very young so I am not sure this means anything or not? 

According to the guy that we purchased her from she has a birthdate of jan 29 that would put her over 8 months right now and when we got her she would have been 5 months old and had already had 3 series of vaccines and we had our vet give her the 4th, what is more likely?

Keep in mind she was 8 oz and the size of a hamster at supposedly 5 months old when we got her and she has been gaining 2 oz a week since then and is almost 2 lbs now. We have had her going on 16 weeks (4 months) now


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd not give any more 'booster shots' if the titer shows she is immune. She IS a tiny one isn't she?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I can't comment from an educated enough standpoint on the titers. But I do believe that she is about 5 months old now. Her growth was far to rapid from the time you got her until now to have been 5 months old when you got her. If you look at the first picture of her with the can, and the one of you holding her in your hands, she has tripled in size since you got her. I never know if I should comment on these type of questions, because I know it can upset people, even if they ask. Being 8 oz at 5 months old is just more far fetched than anyone could ever believe. That would have put her at possibly just a little over 1 lb. at full growth. Which we all know, unless she was very ill isn't possible. I know how bad you want to know her real age. But unfortunately, I don't think you'll ever know. But the fact that she's healthy and thriving is most important. Another thing that I will mention. If she were 8 oz at 5 months old, she would have developmental issues. She wouldn't have a full set of milk teeth at that age and size. She appears to be very healthy, just small. The story this man gave you is the most twisted, far fetched story I've ever heard. I'm happy to hear that her titers came back good. They start building immunity from the first vaccine. If she's had even 2 at this point, and then titering so early, it doesn't seem odd that her numbers are so high. I do sympathize greatly. I know this has all been eating at you from the beginning. These people lied to you, but I don't think you'll ever know what was truth, or what was lies. The part that saddens me is that she could have come from a puppy mill. The horror of that makes me sick. I'm just happy that she found a good home. I don't normally voice much of my real opinion in fear of hurting feelings, but her breeder is a scoundrel, and a liar. The story changes, no vet documentation, not even on the supposed c section of the Mom, etc. The scariest and saddest part is the puppies that don't end up with a happy ending, and God only knows what the parents endure. I hope nothing I've said hurts or offends anyone. But I think the awareness of these types of situations need to be known. I never knew until recently the horror, pain, abuse and suffering of the animals in puppy mills. I'm very happy that Gidget is in a loving, caring home.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok going to give you two examples from my 2.

BG- got her at 10-12 weeks she had 1 puppy booster prior to me getting her. Her first titer was low so they had to give her the vaccince. She is now 3 and has never had another vaccine as her titer is high

Sonny- got him at the same 10-12 he had 1 puppy vaccine prior to me getting him. His first titer was high. He is now 2 and never had a vaccine by my Vet.

She tests them as they receive immunity from their mom prior to giving puppy shots. Both of mine share the same parents but are 13 months apart so Sonny received a lot of immunity where BG did not. Did the mom she get a vaccine prior to getting pregnant or what caused Sonny to get more no clue but as you see both are different.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am pretty positive that the parents that were there and he claimed were the parents is true so no worries on puppymill puppy. If that was even a thought that crossed my mind then I would have passed on her. I know of the horrors there and would never support that. As you know I went in with eyes wide open knowing that he was lying about some things just not sure which of his lies were which. I did a lot of research and took everything into consideration before getting her, willing to take my chances as I knew she was supposed to be ours. I would very much like to know her true birthdate though, that is the only thing that brings me down about the whole situation :-( You are right though, I will probably never know how old she truly is and this breaks my heart. I am going to have to celebrate a gotcha day as if she was a rescue instead of her true birthday :-(


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

susan davis said:


> I'd not give any more 'booster shots' if the titer shows she is immune. She IS a tiny one isn't she?


Giving another vaccination was not in question. I titered instead of giving another vaccination as I do not believe in over vaccinating. All my guys are titered every 3 yrs after receiving initial puppy vaccines.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh and I wouldnt say she has tripled in size. She has tripled in weight going from 8 oz to almost 32 oz for sure. But she went from 3 to 3 1/2 inches at shoulder and 4 “ base of neck to base of tail to 6 " at shoulder to 6 1/2 " long so size wise more like doubled. I had to break out the measuring tape to see, LOL


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

That's awesome!! Healthy, growing girl. Her and Gia share almost the same measurements. 

In the first pics you posted of her, she looked much smaller than those measurements. If you compare the 2 can pics, it's such a considerable difference. Which is a good thing. That means she's thriving.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

A gotcha date will be nice.  That gives you a celebration date. I know how much you wanted to know for sure. :/


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

So glad you have her, if someone else got her she would not have the right care.


----------

